# Some atheism vs. religion comics I found



## Retsu (Dec 13, 2008)

Feel free to add your own :)


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 13, 2008)

Nonono, the others were _clever_
That's McCoy or Ramirez standard right there.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 13, 2008)

And just so I don't look biased...


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 13, 2008)

Isn't really a comic, but meh


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 13, 2008)

> And just so I don't look biased...
> [image]


It's great, the only way they can make atheism look bad is by completely misunderstanding the point.


----------



## Zeph (Dec 13, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> It's great, the only way they can make atheism look bad is by completely misunderstanding the point.


Exactly what I was thinking.

OLOL AMOEBA->DINOSAUR ATHEISM MAKES NO SENSE

To stay on topic - I particularly liked Murkrow's one, but the classical elements = win.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 13, 2008)

Uuh, opal, all the anti-religion ones posted so far have missed the point completely, too.

Sure, some people actually believe that people of other religions won't go to heaven or don't deserve respect or whatever, but Jesus taught that it was important to respect others regardless of who they were (The Good Samaritain) and that you didn't have to be of a certain religion to get into heaven (Parable of the Sheep and Goats). 

The first image posted is my favourite because it works both ways; intolerant atheists are every it as bad as intolerant theists. You're not impressing anyone by taking the example of what a handful of extremists belive and then applying it to everyone who follows a creed.


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 13, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Uuh, opal, all the anti-religion ones posted so far have missed the point completely, too.
> 
> Sure, some people actually believe that people of other religions won't go to heaven or don't deserve respect or whatever, but Jesus taught that it was important to respect others regardless of who they were (The Good Samaritain) and that you didn't have to be of a certain religion to get into heaven (Parable of the Sheep and Goats).
> 
> The first image posted is my favourite because it works both ways; intolerant atheists are every it as bad as intolerant theists. You're not impressing anyone by taking the example of what a handful of extremists belive and then applying it to everyone who follows a creed.


Oh, come now, you know these posts aren't directed at _nice_ religious people like you. Everyone loves you, Dannichu.

That is, the side of you they can see...


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 13, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Uuh, opal, all the anti-religion ones posted so far have missed the point completely, too.
> 
> Sure, some people actually believe that people of other religions won't go to heaven or don't deserve respect or whatever, but Jesus taught that it was important to respect others regardless of who they were (The Good Samaritain) and that you didn't have to be of a certain religion to get into heaven (Parable of the Sheep and Goats).
> 
> The first image posted is my favourite because it works both ways; intolerant atheists are every it as bad as intolerant theists. You're not impressing anyone by taking the example of what a handful of extremists belive and then applying it to everyone who follows a creed.


The first one posted?

Doesn't _that_ kind of portray theists as being hypocritical and stubborn, too?


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 13, 2008)

All these comics really do is pick on the stereotypes, and that's all they're meant to do. The purpose is to generate lols, not evoke a pissing match.


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 13, 2008)

Sir Lucario said:


> All these comics really do is pick on the stereotypes, and that's all they're meant to do. The purpose is to generate lols, not evoke a pissing match.


Actually, they're not just for laughs; they provide interesting arguments!


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 13, 2008)

Oh and Retsu +5000 points for posting Horsey.
Horsey is one of the best cartoonists _ever_.


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 13, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Uuh, opal, all the anti-religion ones posted so far have missed the point completely, too.
> 
> Sure, some people actually believe that people of other religions won't go to heaven or don't deserve respect or whatever, but Jesus taught that it was important to respect others regardless of who they were (The Good Samaritain) and that you *didn't have to be of a certain religion to get into heaven *(Parable of the Sheep and Goats).
> 
> The first image posted is my favourite because it works both ways; intolerant atheists are every it as bad as intolerant theists. You're not impressing anyone by taking the example of what a handful of extremists belive and then applying it to everyone who follows a creed.


Pretty sure that the only way to Heaven is through Jesus. That sort of says something about who's going to Heaven there!


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 13, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Uuh, opal, all the anti-religion ones posted so far have missed the point completely, too.


No, they haven't. They have greatly _exaggerated_ the point and made generalisations, but they have not redefined "religion" or "theism" to mean something it doesn't.



> Sure, some people actually believe that people of other religions won't go to heaven or don't deserve respect or whatever, but Jesus taught that it was important to respect others regardless of who they were (The Good Samaritain) and that you didn't have to be of a certain religion to get into heaven (Parable of the Sheep and Goats).


I often get the feeling I wouldn't mind Christianity nearly as much as I do if people actually paid attention to what Jesus said.



> The first image posted is my favourite because it works both ways; intolerant atheists are every it as bad as intolerant theists. You're not impressing anyone by taking the example of what a handful of extremists belive and then applying it to everyone who follows a creed.


Oh really? Then why is it that when atheists criticise religion we get accused of being intolerant, and when theists criticise atheists... we get accused of being intolerant again!


----------



## Flora (Dec 13, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> Pretty sure that the only way to Heaven is through Jesus. That sort of says something about who's going to Heaven there!


Actually, I always thought it depended on who you ask.

Personally, I think that if you're a generally good person you'll go to heaven regardless of religion.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 13, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> Oh, come now, you know these posts aren't directed at _nice_ religious people like you. Everyone loves you, Dannichu.
> 
> That is, the side of you they can see...


I never said I was religious. Even if I did, it wouldn't make any difference to what I'm saying.



Mike the Foxhog said:


> The first one posted?
> 
> Doesn't _that_ kind of portray theists as being hypocritical and stubborn, too?


And some of them are. Some atheists are hypocritical and stubborn, too - I don't have a link, but a while ago VPLJ posted a comic that was essentially the first picture from the opposite view; someone mentioning being religous in passing and getting verbally abused for it. Both happen, and it's not fair to judge either side exclusively by it.



Harlequin said:


> Pretty sure that the only way to Heaven is through Jesus. That sort of says something about who's going to Heaven there!


While the bible is admittedly self-contradictory, assuming we're going by the Golden Rule and the fact that Jesus said that it's only when you treat everyone decently that you can go to heaven, it's not really based in a specific religion.



opaltiger said:


> No, they haven't. They have greatly _exaggerated_ the point and made generalisations, but they have not redefined "religion" or "theism" to mean something it doesn't.
> 
> I often get the feeling I wouldn't mind Christianity nearly as much as I do if people actually paid attention to what Jesus said.
> 
> Oh really? Then why is it that when atheists criticise religion we get accused of being intolerant, and when theists criticise atheists... we get accused of being intolerant again!


Uh, yes they have. If we take "theism" to mean "belief in god/gods", things like belief in creationism, rejection of other religions and fighting religious wars appear nowhere in anyone's definition and are either attached to specific religions or to certain followers of specific religions.

Honestly, I don't think Christanity would exist if people listened to what Jesus said; he was pretty scathing of organized religion. 

I think the moral here is for everyone to just stop critiscising people and make life easier for everyone.


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 13, 2008)

BUT at the same time there's all this "I am the way, the truth and the light" and "the only way to heaven is through the LORD Jesus Christ" that you see _ALL OVER_ the place. And then there's the fact that _Heaven is a Christian invention_. It's pretty obvious that only Christians can get into Christian Heaven because, um, it's made up for the Christians.

Why be Christian if you get to go to Heaven anyway?


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 13, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> And some of them are. Some atheists are hypocritical and stubborn, too - I don't have a link, but a while ago VPLJ posted a comic that was essentially the first picture from the opposite view; someone mentioning being religous in passing and getting verbally abused for it. Both happen, and it's not fair to judge either side exclusively by it.


Yes, they can be, but the comic you specified doesn't show this... *is confused*


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 13, 2008)

> Uh, yes they have. If we take "theism" to mean "belief in god/gods", things like belief in creationism, rejection of other religions and fighting religious wars appear nowhere in anyone's definition and are either attached to specific religions or to certain followers of specific religions.


Which is why I specifically mentioned religion as well. I'm sure we could argue about what exactly any one religion encompasses, and of course denominations differ quite extensively, and of course only some people actually listen to _everything_ religion has to tell them, but the heart of the matter is that, yes, a lot of religions would send you to hell for not believing in them.


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 13, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> I never said I was religious. Even if I did, it wouldn't make any difference to what I'm saying.


I guess not - I'm just trying to say that you shouldn't feel offended! I don't think anyone here hates people simply because they're religious; we're just mocking the behaviours of certain especially irritating kinds of religious believers.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 13, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> Which is why I specifically mentioned religion as well. I'm sure we could argue about what exactly any one religion encompasses, and of course denominations differ quite extensively, and of course only some people actually listen to _everything_ religion has to tell them, but the heart of the matter is that, yes, a lot of religions would send you to hell for not believing in them.


Which, as you don't believe in them _or_ their Hell, is bound to come across as quite a savage threat to you. XD


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 13, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Which, as you don't believe in them _or_ their Hell, is bound to come across as quite a savage threat to you. XD


It's not so much that we're threatened with hell, it's that they _honestly believe people go to Hell_. It's a horrible thing because children are taught that they friends and loved ones will go to Hell simply because they don't believe in fairies.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 13, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Yes, they can be, but the comic you specified doesn't show this... *is confused*


A while ago _and _in a different thread. Sorry; I'm tired. 



			
				opaltiger said:
			
		

> Which is why I specifically mentioned religion as well. I'm sure we could argue about what exactly any one religion encompasses, and of course denominations differ quite extensively, and of course only some people actually listen to everything religion has to tell them, but the heart of the matter is that, yes, a lot of religions would send you to hell for not believing in them.


I'm still not sure; lots of branches of Christianity teach about repentance and as long as a person ends up accepting God, even after death, they'll be accepted into heaven. 
I admit I don't know too much about other religions, and like Harle said, most of them have drastically different ideas of an afterlife, but I mentioned it because the comic was specifically about Christianity. 



			
				MD said:
			
		

> I guess not - I'm just trying to say that you shouldn't feel offended! I don't think anyone here hates people simply because they're religious; we're just mocking the behaviours of certain especially irritating kinds of religious believers.


I think that everyone - non-fundamental religious believers especially - would like it if the especially irritating kinds of religious believers would stop being so irritating; they're giving everyone else a bad name.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 14, 2008)

Most of these strike me as kind of silly; they're aimed against a very small portion of the followers of one religion while pretending to advocate atheism, when they could generally just as well be advocating informed, tolerant religion. :/

I like the science versus creationism one. It seems to nail the point the best of those.


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Dec 14, 2008)

actually, the only way to badly portray atheism/evolution is to misunderstand it (and if there is another way i seem to have missed it/it is extremely rare)

not really a comic, but still


----------



## Zuu (Dec 14, 2008)

that video makes me want to kill myself


----------



## Cryssie (Dec 15, 2008)

"_So you guys have finally found all the transitional fossils?_"

Unggh. ;; I'm hardly a qualified expert in the field, but damn, that makes even me twitch.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 15, 2008)

saw 'godtube' in link, didn't watch


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 21, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> Jesus taught that it was important to respect others regardless of who they were (The Good Samaritain) and that you didn't have to be of a certain religion to get into heaven (Parable of the Sheep and Goats).


Yeah, but who listens to _Jesus_ these days anyway?


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 21, 2008)

Not a comic, but...


----------



## EvilCrazyMonkey (Dec 21, 2008)




----------



## Zhorken (Dec 26, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Not a comic, but...
> [IMG]http://a411.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/34/l_3604e45d045a60c0fa00efcdab154572.png[/IMG]


Too small to read.  :(  (I've seen it, though.)


----------

